# North Jersey 01/21/12



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Just a few picture from the first plowable snow for 2012...


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Back home and time for the power washer!


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice easy first storm of the year..... Looks good.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Dondo,

What's with the wood under your blade?


Rust lines ????

My driveway is stone, so I'm not lucky enough to get rust lines


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

nice clean blazer


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

mike6256;1426161 said:


> Nice easy first storm of the year..... Looks good.


Yeah nice easy first storm. I was like a kid on Christmas...I didn't need to be on my first lot until 4am but I couldn't sleep. I just kept staring at the clock. 


Dogplow Dodge;1426702 said:


> Dondo,
> 
> What's with the wood under your blade?
> 
> ...


Yes, I put the wood under so the cutting edge doesn't touch the black top and leave the rust lines. If I could park in the exact spot each time it wouldn't be bad but after a full winter I end up with a crap load of lines. I used to have to power wash the hell out of that section of the driveway each spring to remove them. Then one night I had the bright idea to put two pieces of wood under and it was cheapest easiest fix to a problem I ever had. 
The only down side to them is that they some times freeze to the driveway and when you suck one up in the snow blower it really wakes you up!! 


alldayrj;1426810 said:


> nice clean blazer


Thank you!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Must be cool plowing with a blazer.... 

You could easily upgrade the axles to Dana 60's and 70 and have bulletproof axles.

(8 lug units out of a 3/4 ton or 1 ton)

Love the idea of having a "short vehicle" to plow with, as getting into tight spaces is a plus.

My dodge has the worst turning radius ever of any vehicle I've ever owned. The diesel pushes through any amount of snow, but if you can''t turn into a driveway, without backing up a few times, it becomes a real PITA

If I ever get some real $$$... I'm going to have the truck shortened, and put a 6' bed on it.. That ought to help


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Dogplow Dodge;1428251 said:


> Must be cool plowing with a blazer....
> 
> You could easily upgrade the axles to Dana 60's and 70 and have bulletproof axles.
> 
> ...


hahahaha You have never drove a 94 Chevy 4x4. That thing did not turn sharp at all. Matter of fact, I have to do a 2 point turn to get in my driveway!

Shortening the truck won't fix it, it's in the steering. I have a 01 F150 that turns on a dime in comparison to the old Chevy. About the same length as the Chevy.

I think the full size Blazer or even a Jeep with a plow would be the best set up if you do a lot of tight places.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Where in butler do you plow? Im from ringwood.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

V_Scapes;1428761 said:


> Where in butler do you plow? Im from ringwood.


I live in Butler and only do my house and the in-laws in town. My route is down in the Little Falls, Totowa, Wayne area.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1428251 said:


> Must be cool plowing with a blazer.... :





I think the full size Blazer or even a Jeep with a plow would be the best set up if you do a lot of tight places.[/QUOTE said:


> I have only plowed in a K5. This is my 3rd and I have to say they are great for residentials and tight commercial places. I love these things! I can turn this thing around just about anywhere. It's has the 350 and with some extra weight for ballast I can even run with the bigger boys at some of the decent sized commercial lots that we cover.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

ALC-GregH;1428524 said:


> hahahaha You have never drove a 94 Chevy 4x4. That thing did not turn sharp at all. Matter of fact, I have to do a 2 point turn to get in my driveway!
> 
> *Shortening the truck won't fix it, it's in the steering. *
> 
> I think the full size Blazer or even a Jeep with a plow would be the best set up if you do a lot of tight places.


You're 100% correct, well, almost...as if the truck was 2' shorter, it would help a little as the radius would be lessened a little.

OTOH if the truck is shorter, it will look cool, ride harsher and be more of a joy to crush my spine in... Right ?

If I put a lift kit in the truck, I could go with the crossover steering setup, like in a lot of older trucks. They turn much better than this thing ever could. Without a 4" lift, though it doesn't fit. No problem, as I still enjoy driving it around. and have no plans of trading her in...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That Blazer is sweet! That looks like the ideal storm too. Not too much snow, but plenty still.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice pics! I'm in Boonton just south of you.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Banksy;1432976 said:


> That Blazer is sweet! That looks like the ideal storm too. Not too much snow, but plenty still.


Thank you Banksy! Yes, I love the storms like that. A quick 8 hours and no beating on the equipment!



BlueRam2500;1433823 said:


> Nice pics! I'm in Boonton just south of you.


Thanks Blue!


----------

